# صلاة ختام السنة



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)

يارب في ختام هذه السنة 
نشكرك علئ كل لحضة فرح وحب 
وصحة وسلام عشناها،،
وسامحنا علئ كل اساءة وغضب وضغينة
شعرنا بها إ ساعدنا لكي نتعلم من اخطائنا
ونتقبل كل تجربة سوف نمر بيها إ
فننمو بقدرتك ونتصالح مع ذواتنا 
ومع الاخرين لنبدا سنة جديدة 
مليئة منك بالحب والايمان والرجاء 
اميين




​


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*آمين
يارب تكون سنه سعيده لكل أحباؤك يارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين*​
> 
> *يارب تكون سنه سعيده لكل أحباؤك يارب*​








شكرااا اخي النهيسي
 و يكون عام سعيد ومبارك لك وللجميع امين​


----------

